# Rutenhalter für Schlauchboot



## Michael_S (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern mit meinem Schlauchboot in der Ostsee die Schleppangelei  an ein paar WE und im Urlaub betreiben.
Welche Art von Rutenhaltern nutzt ihr?
Schleppen möchte ich mit 4 normalen Spinnruten mit z.T. Multirollen. Später kann sich da ja noch etwas ändern.
Bitte stellt von euren Haltern doch mal Fotos ein!
Das Boot ist 3,80 lang, 40PS und mit Holzboden ausgestattet (Wiking Saturn). Da hätte ich die Möglichkeit den Halter auch im Bodenbereich zu befestigen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Carptigers (7. April 2008)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Schlauchboot*

Bin gerade am tüfteln mit nem Kumpel , wenn ich fertig bin , stell ich es rein .... Dauert aber noch etwas....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (7. April 2008)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Schlauchboot*

ich hab immoment auf jeder seite je 2 drähte zu schlaufen gewickelt und am spiegel festgeschraubt. dann wird eine rute in je 2 ringe gesteckt (also dann die 2 auf einer seite) und das hält ganz gut, ein bisschen eng für manche ruten. will mir dann noch so röhrenförmige halter holen die schraub ich dann da ganz normal fest. reicht zu schleppen


----------



## Fehlerteufel (7. April 2008)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Schlauchboot*

hol dir im baumarkt 40er oder 50er HT-Rohr und schellen dazu ...die könntest du dann am heckspiegel befestigen.|wavey:


----------



## cafabu (8. April 2008)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Schlauchboot*

moin moin, 
also, wir haben vier handelsübliche Rutenhalter von Berkley aus Kunststoff an unserem Schlauchboot (3,50m). Zwei an das Sitzbrett geschraubt, rechts und links auslegend. Zwei an den Heckspiegel, parallel zu den Gummischläuchen. Sie sind abnehmbar, es bleibt nur der angeschraubte Halterfuss über. Das erleichtert das Verpacken des Bootes ungemein, da wir keinen Trailer für das Schlauchboot haben. Die Halter sind in Richtung und Höhenwinkel verstellbar, so das die Ruten in genügenden Abstand laufen und man varieren kann. Wir sind damit jedenfalls sehr zufrieden. Nutzen das Schlauchboot allerdings nur im Süßwasser. Im Salzwasser würde sich die Frage eines Downriggers stellen, da haben wir bisher keine vernünftige Idee gehabt. Haben mal mit aufvulkanisieren von Schlaufen und Klettbändern experimentiert, war aber nicht so zufriedenstellend.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Dorschfutzi (8. April 2008)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Schlauchboot*

Moin,

ich habe mir einen Spannriemen vom LKW besorgt und aus dem Baumarkt Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben aus Edelstahl.
Der Vorteil ist, man braucht nichts abbauen beim einpacken.

Die Schlaufen kann man auch schräg anbauen.

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## Stokker (8. April 2008)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Schlauchboot*

Ich habe  mir am Heckspiegel ein Stück Rohr mit ca.5-6 cm Durchmesser angebracht, dort stecke ich die Rute immer rein.Da steht sie gut...


----------



## Honeyball (9. April 2008)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Schlauchboot*



Stokker schrieb:


> Ich habe  mir am Heckspiegel ein Stück Rohr mit ca.5-6 cm Durchmesser angebracht, dort stecke ich die Rute immer rein.Da steht sie gut...



|kopfkratmmh, interessante Variante...
Also, was ihr immer so auf Euren Booten treibt...#d#d#d

Ich denke mal, da ist ein



*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*




fällig!!! :vik::vik:
...allein schon, um eventuellen Nachahmern Einhalt zu gebieten


----------

